# Valentine present



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bought the wife a new bag and belt for valentines day.....

Hoovers working a treat now.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

PMSL 
I just read that out and got kicked !!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good one.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

A brave man :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JesseJames (Feb 18, 2015)

don't think my misses will be happy if I told her this joke


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Bumped this so you can use it next month!


----------

